
It has been 613 days since Wikipedia was blocked in Turkey - doener
https://twitter.com/turkeyblocks/status/1079844767549280257
======
pizza
What are some ways people in Turkey can get access to Wikipedia without facing
any repercussions? Circumventing censorship is a good thing, but if the
circumvention can be detected or puts you on a list of suspicious people,
that's not safe.

~~~
umtksa
Im also from Turkey most of the time I just add zero to domain like
"0wikipedia.org"

~~~
tdeck
I'm not sure what you mean. That domain doesn't exist.

~~~
vmilner
0wikipedia.com

~~~
lostlogin
Works from New Zealand. Redirects to
[https://www.wikiyy.com](https://www.wikiyy.com)

------
artificialidiot
The real issue is not reading, it is editing the "canonical" wiki. Same goes
for image hosting sites. Passive content consumption in a foreign language is
not a great concern.

